# Future UGA Defensive Coaches



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

Martinez, Fabris, and Jancek are gone. There exists a real possibility that Garner is next. Negotiations are on going and if no resolution can be found to keep him- he will bolt. (Remember- he is not under contract and has refused to sign one). 

With all this said, the rumor mill is in full force pushing out myths and half truths. 

1.) Van Gorder is not coming back to coach against the spread. He has his legacy to protect (in the same way Spurrier refused to go back to UF. They are both looking to the future). 

2.) Kirby Smart most likely will end up at FSU than UGA. Even though Mrs. Smart has stated that she misses Athens.

3.) Tommy Tubberville is likely to end up in a Head Coach rather than come back and help his friend Mark Richt.

4.) Ron Zook is likely is remain at Illinois. His defensive schemes were not considered the best in SEC play either. 

So who are likely candidates to rise to the occasion and maximize the potential of all the talent that exists in UGA's defense?

Candidate One.) Ed Orgeron is a strong lead IF and only if Garner is gone. What a combo they would be if they worked together. But can Ed coach a total defense? We know he can recruit the talent, but so could Willie.

Candidate Two.) Ellis Johnson is a candidate that would make good use of the talent that goes to UGA over South Carolina. He could really take UGA's defense to a new level or maintain the status quo.

Candidate Three.) Dick Bumpas is the toast of the town.  Will his schemes work in the SEC? Who knows. The key will be that the players will need to buy into the system for his defensive schemes to work.

Candidate Four.) Travis Jones. A UGA loyalist that might step away from the New Orleans Saints to coach his alma mater. 

Regardless of whoever comes to replace our defense, it is absolutely crucial that the players buy into the system for the team to win. The players will reflect their belief in their playing on the field. Look at how UF and GT players believe so completely in their system and that they make up for any of its shortcomings.

Whoever comes in here will have to be paid what they are worth to UGA and Mark Richt is going to have to write the check. It good news that the UGA AD Damon Evans said he will write the checks necessary to bring in the coaches to win championships. Proven commodities are what Damon Evans wants and UGA fan-base want. 

Is there a possibility that there is a diamond in the rough out there that needs a chance? 

Let me know what your thoughts are with who will be our new defensive coaches and at what positions.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Some options to think about*

Some options to think about.

Head Coach- Mark Richt $2.8 million http://www.georgiadogs.com/SportSelect.dbml?&DB_OEM_ID=8800&SPID=3571&SPSID=46825

Asst. Head Coach/ Recruit. Coordinator- Rodney Garner $290,000 

_*Offense*_
Offensive Coordinator/ Quarterbacks Coach- Mike Bobo $325,000

Offensive Line- Stacey Searels $290,000

Wide Receivers- Tony Ball $165,480

Running Backs- Bryan McClendon $90,000

Tight Ends/ Co-Recruiting Coordinator- John Lilly $165,480



*Defense*
Defensive Coordinator- Kirby Smart $360,000 (fired Willie Martinez* $325,815)

Defensive Line- Travis Jones $150-300,000 (Rodney Garner $290,000*) http://www.neworleanssaints.com/Team/Coaches/People/Travis Jones.aspx

Linebackers- Rob Vanderlinden (fired John Jancek* $163,000) http://www.gopsusports.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/vanderlinden_ron00.html

Secondary- Jeff Choate (fired Willie Martinez* $325,815) http://www.broncosports.com/ViewArt...61&DB_OEM_ID=9900&ATCLID=536986&Q_SEASON=2009

Defensive Ends- David Pollack (fired Jon Fabris* $202,241)



*Special Teams* 
Special Teams- Jeff Choate (fired Jon Fabris* $202,241)


*coach served in multiple capacities.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Kiffy can keep Ed O. Don't want him in Athens


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> 1.) Van Gorder is not coming back to coach against the spread. He has his legacy to protect (in the same way Spurrier refused to go back to UF. They are both looking to the future).
> 
> 2.) Kirby Smart most likely will end up at FSU than UGA. Even though Mrs. Smart has stated that she misses Athens.
> 
> 4.) Ron Zook is likely is remain at Illinois. His defensive schemes were not considered the best in SEC play either.



Spurrier refused to interview for UF job, he thought it was a punch in the face, thats the reason he did not come back to gainesville.

I agree about Smart bein a Nole

Ron Zook was a joke, and a poke at my buddies on here.

And why start a new thread over this again, there is already a thread over this whole topic?


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Didn't See it*



chadair said:


> Spurrier refused to interview for UF job, he thought it was a punch in the face, thats the reason he did not come back to gainesville.
> 
> I agree about Smart bein a Nole
> 
> ...



I didn't see that one was already started one. Black Smoke was thinking what everyone else in the SEC is thinking. I like what I have been reading over there so far.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 2, 2009)

Why is everyone so sure Smart will leave Bama?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Man, wouldn't EVERYONE wanna leave Alabama??!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 2, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Man, wouldn't EVERYONE wanna leave Alabama??!!! LOL!!!


 
Hmmmm


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

Alma mater does influence many past student athletes. Who would not want to go back to their college and coach their team to a championship?

There is some noise out in Baton Rouge with John Chavis expressing interest in UGA. Apparently some people think there is a ship sinking out there and coaches are looking at all their options.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 2, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Why is everyone so sure Smart will leave Bama?



I don't get it either. His job at Bama is alot safer then it would be at FSU or UGA IMO.  I am not sure why anyone at a  major program like Bama would leave to do the same job at a program thats not as good at the moment.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 2, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I don't get it either. His job at Bama is alot safer then it would be at FSU or UGA IMO. I am not sure why anyone at a major program like Bama would leave to do the same job at a program thats not as good at the moment.


 
My thoughts exactly, hang out at Bama another year or 3 and land a HC job somewhere.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Great Coaching*



ACguy said:


> I don't get it either. His job at Bama is alot safer then it would be at FSU or UGA IMO.  I am not sure why anyone at a  major program like Bama would leave to do the same job at a program thats not as good at the moment.



A great coach will take the challenge to show they can coach up any team. Why did Urban Meyer leave Utah (which was in good shape) to coach a team that was not up to snuff? To show he can coach. Nick Saban made the same decision, as does every great coach. 

Many coaches don't make the transition or take the challenge because they rely too heavily on others or they have become complacent. 

Offensive and Defensive coordinators do this to prove they can coach at the next level; especially being a head coach.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> My thoughts exactly, hang out at Bama another year or 3, get a couple of NCs and land a HC job somewhere.



Fixed it for you Blue....RTR


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 2, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Fixed it for you Blue....RTR


 
I like that Cuz!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, here's a thought.....if Strong does leave UF, then the Gators will also be in the market for a DC, unless they promote from within. Do you think that will have any bearing on the UGA situation such as getting a DC inked before the UF job comes open?.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

bullgator said:


> OK, here's a thought.....if Strong does leave UF, then the Gators will also be in the market for a DC, unless they promote from within. Do you think that will have any bearing on the UGA situation such as getting a DC inked before the UF job comes open?.



Very much so, as has already been mentioned by myself and SGD. They need to get this situation ironed out as quick as possible, just in case their is any truth to Strong leaving. Also, FSU is looking for a replacement for Andrews, but they have already been looking for a few weeks since he announced his retirement. But smart money would bet that UGA has already been in contact with a few as well IMO


----------



## deerhunter70 (Dec 2, 2009)

why do you think Smart would go to FL. State over GA.? that don't make any since at all. He played here and still lives here, so if he leaves Bama you can bet he will come back home...


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*The ATL fishwrapper's thoughts*

http://projects.ajc.com/gallery/view/sports/uga/uga-coach-candidates/


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Vibes*



deerhunter70 said:


> why do you think Smart would go to FL. State over GA.? that don't make any since at all. He played here and still lives here, so if he leaves Bama you can bet he will come back home...



Actually, the more I think about it, it seems like Mark Richt is making a case for Kirby Smart. It appears that Mark Richt cleaned house of all those that Kirby Smart had disagreements with and an axe to grind against. A clean slate.

There is no bad blood between Mark Richt and Kirby Smart. There is bad blood between Mark Richt and Nick Saban. Kirby becomes the guy in the middle and Mark Richt is making a case for Kirby, but Kirby may leave to go to FSU to keep all the relationships in check. Kirby isn't the type of guy that likes to severe ties completely. 

The situation may change but Kirby Smart is going to finally have to make some hard decisions. Remain at Bama, or jump to UGA or FSU. 

With the house cleaned, everything is in place to get a stellar defensive crew together. That should prevent any assistant in-fighting.


----------



## dwills (Dec 2, 2009)

This is actually a really good time for UGA to be considering a new DC as compared to the previous 2 years, when everyone including myself wanted willie gone. The reason is that UGA pres. Michael Adams will most likely stay out of the decision making. Everyone knows that he is more concerned about UGA becoming an academic powerhouse and much less concerned about the state of our athletics. But now that he is in the running for NCAA president, the last thing he wants to do is give himself any negative publicity for taking over the decision-making process and hiring "his guy". More than likely, both AD Damon Evans and CMR will do all of the decision making and will do whatever it takes to get the best man available for our vacated position.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

At some point, Smart is going to have to prove that he can do it w/o Daddy Saban, just like Muschamp did. Served Will pretty well I'd say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2009)

From what I've seen, regardless of what a great guy he is, Richt has plateaued. Regardless of who steps into the Def. position, the ullitimate restriction lies in the HC position.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> From what I've seen, regardless of what a great guy he is, Richt has plateaued. Regardless of who steps into the Def. position, the ullitimate restriction lies in the HC position.



We'll see....I disagree


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> From what I've seen, regardless of what a great guy he is, Richt has plateaued. Regardless of who steps into the Def. position, the ullitimate restriction lies in the HC position.



Same was said about Mack Brown before the Chizik hire.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

We'll see what happens but I think we are already in negotiations with somebody.  Does anybody really believe that Willie, Fabris, and Jancek just found out today that they were being fired?  I don't.

I think the wheels are in motion.  Samrt very well might just stay put.  No way of knowing.  I think we will get a g ood one though.  I like CMR going ahead and pulling the trigger.

It was even better than I had hoped with Fabris and Jancek getting the boot as well.  I think, and Smoke will back me up here, that Fabris was a much bigger part of the problem than a lot of people realized.

I can't wait to see what happens.  This is the most excited that I've been in a while.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Why is everyone so sure Smart will leave Bama?





deerhunter70 said:


> why do you think Smart would go to FL. State over GA.? that don't make any since at all. He played here and still lives here, so if he leaves Bama you can bet he will come back home...





greene_dawg said:


> At some point, Smart is going to have to prove that he can do it w/o Daddy Saban, just like Muschamp did. Served Will pretty well I'd say.



Do yall really think Kirby can get it done as UGA DC?  I have my doubts.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We'll see what happens but I think we are already in negotiations with somebody.  Does anybody really believe that Willie, Fabris, and Jancek just found out today that they were being fired?  I don't.



I think they found out after the UK game. And I also think they know who the new DC is.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 2, 2009)

*Would have like to have seen UGA*

Get another strength & conditioning coach.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We'll see what happens but I think we are already in negotiations with somebody.  Does anybody really believe that Willie, Fabris, and Jancek just found out today that they were being fired?  I don't.
> 
> I think the wheels are in motion.  Samrt very well might just stay put.  No way of knowing.  I think we will get a g ood one though.  I like CMR going ahead and pulling the trigger.
> 
> ...





yessir, I think you are correct  The man was up-tempo and full of emotion, but I just don't think he is the best coach. But he has had a LONG career in coaching and has coached some very good players. But he is NOT a special teams coach by ANY stretch of the imagination


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Get another strength & conditioning coach.



Not arguing with you here, but I just dont see what the infatuation about a S&C coach is. Yes we have had numerous injuries the last 2 years, but VanHalanger has elevated the strength numbers all the way across the board for the team


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I think they found out after the UK game. And I also think they know who the new DC is.



I think you are exactly right. Or if they havent named who it is yet, they know who is in contract negotiations already


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I think they found out after the UK game. And I also think they know who the new DC is.



I think you're right.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not arguing with you here, but I just dont see what the infatuation about a S&C coach is. Yes we have had numerous injuries the last 2 years, but VanHalanger has elevated the strength numbers all the way across the board for the team



I agree. UGA broke numerous team records just as soon and Van stepped on campus.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

Richt is a "look before you leap" type of guy. I am certain he had his feelers out there and has been probing different people to gauge their interests for a while. I am pretty certain that he already knows who is going to be the next DC. 

The question is: Who is Richt going to hire to help with special teams as well as the defensive positional coaches? 

All year, Richt has been telling the fan base to wait, be patient, and see what happens next year (2010). I think he knew that the defense was going to be changed, incoming coaches are going to make a difference, and we have players that are coming into their own. 

The suspense is so thick, you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Future UGA Defensive Coordinator*

http://collegefootball.rivals.com/viewCFSE.asp?selposition=3

I think UGA's future Defensive Coordinator is on this list and has been on it a bunch of times in the past years too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's definitely on that list somewhere....


Like I posted in the other thread, this could be a complete rumor, but hearing that Ellis Johnson flew into Ben Epps tonight....


----------



## ACguy (Dec 2, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> A great coach will take the challenge to show they can coach up any team. Why did Urban Meyer leave Utah (which was in good shape) to coach a team that was not up to snuff? To show he can coach. Nick Saban made the same decision, as does every great coach.
> 
> Many coaches don't make the transition or take the challenge because they rely too heavily on others or they have become complacent.
> 
> Offensive and Defensive coordinators do this to prove they can coach at the next level; especially being a head coach.



 Is this a joke? Your going to compare Smart leaving Bama for UGA to Meyer leaving Utah for UF and Saban leaving LSU for the Miami dolphins ? Do you not see a big difference between them ? Meyer and Saban got raises and went up a level . 

So you think it's  a good career move to leave a stable job for a job thats not as stable ?


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ellis Johnson*



BlackSmoke said:


> He's definitely on that list somewhere....
> 
> 
> Like I posted in the other thread, this could be a complete rumor, but hearing that Ellis Johnson flew into Ben Epps tonight....



Ellis Johnson is a candidate that has never dropped off the top Defensive Coordinators list. Pretty interesting to think what he could do with superior talent available at UGA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Ellis Johnson is a candidate that has never dropped off the top Defensive Coordinators list. Pretty interesting to think what he could do with superior talent available at UGA.



Yep. any idea what his salary is up there? He is an asst HC and DC, so I figure he won't be cheap...


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ellis Johnson*



BlackSmoke said:


> Yep. any idea what his salary is up there? He is an asst HC and DC, so I figure he won't be cheap...



$359,300 total and there are three years left on his contract.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/2009-coaches-contracts-database.htm


----------



## ACguy (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep. any idea what his salary is up there? He is an asst HC and DC, so I figure he won't be cheap...



http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2008/jan/24/vangorder_out_ellis_johnson/

"Johnson agreed to, but never signed, a three-year deal at

Arkansas worth $350,000 a season. He'll likely make a bit more at USC, although terms were not immediately made known."


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Zook Sighting in Athens*



chadair said:


> Ron Zook was a joke, and a poke at my buddies on here.



Ron Zook was visually confirmed in Athens a couple weeks back. Many thought he was looking at some of the lower tier recruits in the area, but everyone who saw him is now thinking that there may be something else brewing. 

Who knows?


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Deal still unsigned*



ACguy said:


> http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2008/jan/24/vangorder_out_ellis_johnson/
> 
> "Johnson agreed to, but never signed, a three-year deal at
> 
> Arkansas worth $350,000 a season. He'll likely make a bit more at USC, although terms were not immediately made known."



He may be in a holding pattern to wait for a better place to live and coach up talent. That may be why he fly into Athens tonight.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 2, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> He may be in a holding pattern to wait for a better place to live and coach up talent. That may be why he fly into Athens tonight.



We will see. From what I have read USCe is the place he wants to be. He is good enough to take Strong's(if he does leave) place if he wanted a better place to live and coachup better talent.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2009)

chadair said:


> Spurrier refused to interview for UF job, he thought it was a punch in the face, thats the reason he did not come back to gainesville.
> 
> I agree about Smart bein a Nole
> 
> ...



I can assure you, Spurrier wanted to come back, but he wanted UF to crown him without considering any other options.  UF didn't bow down.  Spurrier had gotten to be a real pain to deal with prior to his exit.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> From what I've seen, regardless of what a great guy he is, Richt has plateaued. Regardless of who steps into the Def. position, the ullitimate restriction lies in the HC position.



Really, can I see your genius card?


----------



## chadair (Dec 3, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I can assure you, Spurrier wanted to come back, but he wanted UF to crown him without considering any other options.  UF didn't bow down.  Spurrier had gotten to be a real pain to deal with prior to his exit.



no where did I say Spurrier didn't want to come back to the UF. I said he didn't like the fact that Foley was makin him interview for the job.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> From what I've seen, regardless of what a great guy he is, Richt has plateaued. Regardless of who steps into the Def. position, the ullitimate restriction lies in the HC position.



I agree with you somewhat. Reason being the defense was not the only issue for UGA this year. Look at the Tennessee game where the UGA offense only scored 3 points. Not only that, I don't think they penetrated the 40 yard line. Next year if the offense does not improve the uproar will be so great again somebody will have to go on the offensive side of the ball. Which that is the way it works, if it's broke fix it.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I agree with you somewhat. Reason being the defense was not the only issue for UGA this year. Look at the Tennessee game where the UGA offense only scored 3 points. Not only that, I don't think they penetrated the 40 yard line. Next year if the offense does not improve the uproar will be so great again somebody will have to go on the offensive side of the ball. Which that is the way it works, if it's broke fix it.



I think the offensive problems will be fixed with the departure of Joe Cox and the emergence of King and Ealey.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 3, 2009)

*I Agree*



DSGB said:


> I think the offensive problems will be fixed with the departure of Joe Cox and the emergence of King and Ealey.



Aaron Murray, Washaun Ealey, Caleb King, AJ Green, Wooten, and Company will be a force and heart of the offensive striking power. Our offensive line will continue to get better and we will be deeper at our defensive depth. 

Vince Vance will be gone and so will his 15+ false start penalties. Richard Samuel will be on the defensive side of the ball (as a LB) trying to cause fumbles instead of causing them. Joe Cox will not learning how to become a coach rather than being intercepted.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2009)

Not another instance of questioning the awsome and omnipitent ACguy or I'll lock this thread down.  Whatever ACGuy says is law.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2009)

IF I was a UGA man... I'd offer Foster from VT about hmm 6 to 700,000 a year and not worry again about D.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not another instance of questioning the awsome and omnipitent ACguy or I'll lock this thread down.  Whatever ACGuy says is law.



Good luck in the SECCG


----------



## dwills (Dec 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Good luck in the SECCG


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Good luck in the SECCG



Get your quarterback some tissue.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 6, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Ellis Johnson is a candidate that has never dropped off the top Defensive Coordinators list. Pretty interesting to think what he could do with superior talent available at UGA.



I may be wrong, but he seems to be the most logical choice and one that would excite me....

Proven DC at a school that we can lure him away from....


----------



## dwills (Dec 6, 2009)

Right now, he's my second choice behind kirby smart. I think we really need to go out and spend the money for a proven coordinator.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 6, 2009)

dwills said:


> Right now, he's my second choice behind kirby smart. I think we really need to go out and spend the money for a proven coordinator.



Get in line behind Florida !!!!


----------



## dwills (Dec 6, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Get in line behind Florida !!!!



What ties does Kirby Smart have with UF again? The whole deal with Smart coming to UGA is that he is an alum and would be coming home. He would be making a lateral move to UF and for what reason?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Get in line behind Florida !!!!



florida will hire from within, assuming that strong leaves.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2009)

dwills said:


> What ties does Kirby Smart have with UF again? The whole deal with Smart coming to UGA is that he is an alum and would be coming home. He would be making a lateral move to UF and for what reason?


...or you saying that Smart coming to UGA would not be a lateral move?

...less than lateral at this point...


----------



## dwills (Dec 7, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...or you saying that Smart coming to UGA would not be a lateral move?
> 
> ...less than lateral at this point...



No I'm saying that it would be a lateral move, well actually a step down from a lateral move. But my point was that there is more incentive for Smart to make the lateral move to UGA  than there would be for him to make the same lateral move to UF.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

*Defensive position coaches being contacted*

While we don't know who are defensive coordinator is (and Mark Richt probably does), there are feelers being sent out to test the interest with possible defensive position coaches coming to UGA.

Apparently, this guy is high on Mark Richt's list for defensive assistants. 

Manny Diaz MTSU
http://www.goblueraiders.com/coach.cfm/name/manny-diaz/id/496

We all know that Mark Richt is going to allow his new Defensive Coordinator to fill his staff as he wants, but Mark Richt may be doing a little research into possible defensive position coaches for his new DC.

For all we know, the new DC is known to Mark Richt and his new DC and all Mark Richt is doing is feeling out possible defensive position coaches for his new DC.

Just thought I would pass on what I have recently been told.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

I have heard Diaz's name come up as the DC as well. Don't know much about him, so can't really say if he would be a good DC at UGA or not. But I don't see him leaving his DC job at MTSU for a position coach at UGA....unless he thought the new DC won't be here too long and would like to try and be his replacement


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

*Good Point*



BlackSmoke said:


> I have heard Diaz's name come up as the DC as well. Don't know much about him, so can't really say if he would be a good DC at UGA or not. But I don't see him leaving his DC job at MTSU for a position coach at UGA....unless he thought the new DC won't be here too long and would like to try and be his replacement



Think about it. Say UGA lands the DC of a lifetime. The DC stays here for 2, 3, or 4 years and makes UGA's defense stellar. That same DC leaves for greener pastures, we have one in place to replace. 

Yes, it sounds a lot like the VG/ Willie scenario, but this could play out better especially with Damon Evans pledging financial support to bring in the best- we will get the best.  

This guy could be one of our keys to defensive success at UGA.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

*Some recruit responses to UGA changes*

Brent Benedict - That's too bad, but I am still committed to Georgia. 

Michael Bennett - Yes, I am still committed. I didn't really know those coaches so it doesn't really affect me. 

Demetre Baker - I didn't know those coaches as well as some of the others. I am still solid to Georgia. I know that Coach Richt is doing the right thing for the program. Hopefully we will get some guys in that will help us win more games next year. 

Ken Malcome - I'm still solid to Georgia. 

Derek Owens - Dang, I hate that, but I am still committed. Georgia is where I want to be. 

Jakar (the Hitman) Hamilton - Sorry to hear that, but I am still solid to Georgia.

Brandon Burrows - I'm still committed, but it does mean a lot to me because Coach Fab would have been my position coach. It hurts. that he's gone, but I'm still committed nonetheless. 

T.J. Stripling - It's doesn't mean anything to me (Still Committed) 

Da' Rick Rogers - As long as Bobo, Ball and Searels are there I am locked in. 

Kolton Houston - I'm 100% Bulldog.

Alec Ogletree - "I kind of figured it would happen with everything I have been hearing, but I just did not know when. I am still a little surprised by it though." 

Not long after the decision was made by Mark Richt, Ogletree received a call from him. The UGA head coach wanted to make sure one of his top commitments knew what was going on. 

"Coach Martinez was recruiting me some and I had a good relationship with him, so Coach Richt just wanted to touch base with me." 

"He asked me to hang tight, stay committed to Georgia, and he told me it was just something he felt he had to do. He said he wants to win championships and he felt he needed to make this move. He told me a lot of people are already calling him expressing interest in the jobs and he promised me it work out and that Georgia would be better." 

Was that enough to keep the five-star safety on board? 

"It doesn't really change anything for more," said the 6-foot-3, 215 pound safety out of Newnan (GA). "I just want to meet who they bring in, see what he is all about, and I think it will be fine. I am still committed to Georgia."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

I have read some of those, but not all.


----------



## fish3rm8n (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone been interviewed for the job yet


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

fish3rm8n said:


> Has anyone been interviewed for the job yet



if they have, it hasn't been reported.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

fish3rm8n said:


> Has anyone been interviewed for the job yet





rex upshaw said:


> if they have, it hasn't been reported.



I would think that, yes, they have. I think they are just keeping it close to the vest and not wanting to announce anything until it is a done deal.

Richt told Ogletree that he was immediately getting phone calls from coaches who would be interested in interviewing


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Richt told Ogletree that he was immediately getting phone calls from coaches who would be interested in interviewing



i read that too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody heard anything about the linebacker coach at NC State.  I'm hearing his name.  Sounds pretty lame on the surface but I read an article about him that made it sound a lot better.  It didn't say that he was a front runner or anything just another part of the rumor mill.

I wish we would hear something soon.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Anybody heard anything about the linebacker coach at NC State.  I'm hearing his name.  Sounds pretty lame on the surface but I read an article about him that made it sound a lot better.  It didn't say that he was a front runner or anything just another part of the rumor mill.
> 
> I wish we would hear something soon.



haven't heard his name, but like you said, plenty of names bieng floated around.  no clue who we get.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, Florida gets the first pic of DC's. UGAy will get the sloppy 2nds !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, Florida gets the first pic of DC's. UGAy will get the sloppy 2nds !!



We'll see. I bet they hire from within. I think FSU is the biggest competition as far as a DC search goes


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 9, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, Florida gets the first pic of DC's. UGAy will get the sloppy 2nds !!



Little Joey, how do you do it?  You are always so insightful.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, Florida gets the first pic of DC's. UGAy will get the sloppy 2nds !!



How does it feel to be made into sloppy seconds by sloppy sloppy seconds?


----------



## deerhunter70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mark Stoops Arizona Defense Cord. is what I'm hearing...think he would be a great fit and he's only 42...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 9, 2009)

You can count on LilburnJoe to enhance this thread.  I guess beating tech still won't make him troll somewhere else.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You can count on LilburnJoe to enhance this thread. What a JERK! I guess beating tech still won't make him troll somewhere else.



He was either held too much or not enough when he was a little boy.Either way being a a** clown is no way to go through life...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2009)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Little Joey, how do you do it?  You are always so insightful.



He takes off his tin foil hat and suddenly he is singing the song "Moon Shadow" and his knowledge grows by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> How does it feel to be made into sloppy seconds by sloppy sloppy seconds?



yeah I guess that makes them dirty thirds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2009)

No, I think it will take more than just replacing the best DC to make a NC possible.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 10, 2009)

*DC and Assistants*

This is a long post and I apologize. 

From what I have been able to gather from what is being held in certain offices in the Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall, Mark Richt is being a real class act.  His new DC wants to keep everything under wraps until a later date when that individual can make his "clean break" from his current employer. 

We can speculate all we want but I think UGA's new DC has already committed to UGA.  We need to remember, as soon as Richt let his defensive staff go, his phone was ringing with people interested in the positions available.  Richt stated that his new coordinator would have complete autonomy. 

Think about it- complete autonomy. 

That is being able to show that you are a defensive genius without people attributing it to the head coach. There are a lot of Defensive Coordinators out there that would like to have that opportunity to separate themselves from their current boss.

Everyone needs to stop chasing their rear ends likes they are caught on fire with their heads catching. 

Think about it, Mark Richt has transformed UGA into a better football program quicker then any other former coach has during their tenure at UGA.  Yes, that elusive National Championship invite has been fleeting, but all sports analysts know that he will get it done.  Even our adversaries know it is going to happen.  That is why they keep trying to stir the pot and tear us apart from each other.

In my life I trust in God and in UGA football I trust in Mark Richt.  There is no one else out there that is better for UGA.  All teams have their down years and have taken their lumps and this has been one of those years for UGA. 

Are we out of it yet? Maybe. Maybe not. We (UGA) need to weather this storm and not throw our captain overboard because of a squall.  All ships encounter storms.

Mark Richt is the face of UGA program and he will do want UGA needs to do to get UGA where it needs to be to compete for championships.  Even if it means bringing in a coach that will be in position to take the reigns when he decides to step down.

There are a lot of DCs out there that know that to be true with Mark Richt. UGA's new DC will resign his post, and take the DC reigns at UGA in a clean break.

Our (UGA) new DC just wants everything to lay low until the time is right.  Right for Richt, UGA, and whatever program he is leaving.  It is a time for the UGA community to pull together and exercise a little more patience.

Remember, Mark Richt is as much UGA, if not more UGA, than any of us (Bulldawg Nation). 

Sometimes the truth or reality of a situation is right in front of us. Sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees. 

By the way, Rodney Garner isn't going anywhere. He doesn't want the DC position. He wants to be a head coach at the right program. Remember, Garner is the one that brought in Searels for our offensive line. Garner could be doing the same for us now for all we know.

Take care and let us cheer on the SEC.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 10, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> This is a long post and I apologize.
> 
> From what I have been able to gather from what is being held in certain offices in the Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall, Mark Richt is being a real class act.  His new DC wants to keep everything under wraps until a later date when that individual can make his "clean break" from his current employer.
> 
> ...



Ok thUGA nation, everybody group hug, hold hands, and sing Kum Ba Yah !


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 10, 2009)

Another gem by LilJoe! I wanna congratulate Tech for being the least sucking team in a conference FULL of less than mediocre teams. If coaches in the ACC are paid comparable to what SEC coaches are making, it is the biggest case of wasteful spending EVER seen!!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 10, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> This is a long post and I apologize.
> 
> From what I have been able to gather from what is being held in certain offices in the Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall, Mark Richt is being a real class act.  His new DC wants to keep everything under wraps until a later date when that individual can make his "clean break" from his current employer.
> 
> ...



I applaud your passion


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 10, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Another gem by LilJoe! I wanna congratulate Tech for being the least sucking team in a conference FULL of less than mediocre teams. If coaches in the ACC are paid comparable to what SEC coaches are making, it is the biggest case of wasteful spending EVER seen!!



Right.  In fact, I'd be ashamed if my school had a head coach that came from the ACC.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 13, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Martinez, Fabris, and Jancek are gone. There exists a real possibility that Garner is next. Negotiations are on going and if no resolution can be found to keep him- he will bolt. (Remember- he is not under contract and has refused to sign one).
> 
> With all this said, the rumor mill is in full force pushing out myths and half truths.
> 
> ...



MICKEY ANDREWS, CHUCK AMONET,BOBBY BOWDEN HEADING TO GEORGIA.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 13, 2009)

This is ALL just speculation until atleast after January the 7th. It stinks that we won't know anything definitive until then.


----------



## dwills (Dec 13, 2009)

From what I hear, Vic Koenning is gonna be the man. I can't say I'm too excited about this, but it's CMR's decision not mine.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Vic Koenning? Seriously? Wow.


----------



## dwills (Dec 13, 2009)

I heard Vic Koenning for a couple of days. Then one source confirmed that kirby smart was in the butts mehr building for 2 hours a coule of days ago. Then scouts inc confirmed that he was not indeed in the butts mehr building at all recently. And now koenning is the hot name again. If we don't get smart, I foresee it being koenning. My problem with koenning is that he was fired from clemson because the new head coach didn't think he was intense enough and said that he had a hard time pumping his guys up. Just what we need, another coach that has a complete lack of intensity! But whoever it is, I think the contract has already been inked. I've talked with 2 current players who say that "everything has been worked out" but they can't release any details. I also read that if any information is leaked out by any of the coaches, that the particular coach who releases the information will be fired on the spot. I think they want this one kept tight lipped! Maybe someone knows more than I do.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Vic Koenning? Seriously? Wow.



Adam, is that a good "wow" or an "uh-oh" type "wow" ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> Adam, is that a good "wow" or an "uh-oh" type "wow" ?



I'm thinking more of an "uh-oh" wow at this point. I just don't know much about him and don't think he stacks up to some of the other names that have been thrown around. But I could very well be wrong.

Here is a bio I found on him from KSU...


One of the nationâ€™s top defensive coaches has joined the Kansas State football staff as former Clemson defensive coordinator and K-State captain Vic Koenning enters his first season as the Wildcats' assistant head coach and co-defensive coordinator. A member of the Wildcatsâ€™ 1982 squad that played in the schoolâ€™s first-ever bowl game, Koenning will also coach the Wildcat secondary in his new position.

Koenning accomplished something no other Clemson defensive coordinator had accomplished in Tiger football history during his four-year tenure as each of his four defenses from 2005-2008 finished in the top 25 in scoring, total, and pass efficiency defense each season.

This past season, Clemson's defense led the ACC in scoring defense and ranked ninth in the nation by allowing just 16.6 points per game. The unit was also 12th in the nation in pass defense, 11th in pass efficiency defense, tied for eighth in interceptions and 16th in total defense.

Koenning, a 1983 Kansas State graduate, had productive defenses at Clemson that took advantage of the talents of players from different positions. His first defense in 2005 featured first-round draft pick Tye Hill, a cornerback now with the St. Louis Rams, while his 2006 defense featured defensive end Gaines Adams, the No. 4 selection of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. His 2007 unit featured another defensive end in Phillip Merling, who was the No. 32 overall selection of the 2008 draft by Miami.

With nine underclassmen in the starting lineup for most of the season, the 2007 defensive performance might have been the best of his tenure at Clemson. Clemson had just one player make First or Second-Team All-ACC, yet the Tigers led the ACC in pass defense and turnover margin, and they finished second in total defense and scoring defense. Clemson was ninth in the nation in total defense, allowing just 307 yards per game, and 10th in scoring defense, giving up 18.7 points per outing.

In 2006, Clemson finished 13th in the nation in total defense, its highest mark since the 1991 team finished fourth. Clemson was 18th in rushing defense, 24th in pass defense (yards), 17th in pass efficiency defense, 20th in sacks, and 16th in scoring defense. It marked the first time since 1990 (that team led the nation in total defense) that Clemson finished in the top 20 in the four major defensive categories in the same year.

A highlight in 2006 took place during Clemson's 31-7 win over No. 13 Georgia Tech as the Tiger secondary held Georgia Tech All-American and No. 2 overall draft pick Calvin Johnson without a reception for the only time in his collegiate career.

The Tigers showed great improvement over the course of the 2005 season, his first at Clemson. The defense allowed 11.5 points per game in the last seven games, a big reason the Tigers went 6-1 in those contests. During that stretch, the defense held No. 16 Florida State (coached by Bobby Bowden) and No. 19 South Carolina (coached by Steve Spurrier) without an offensive touchdown. He became the first defensive coordinator to keep those two noted offensive minds without a touchdown in the same season. The 2005 season concluded with a 19-10 win over Colorado in the Champs Sports Bowl. The Tigers held the Buffaloes to 124 yards of total offense and just 17 rushing yards, the best bowl game defensive performance of the 56 Division I-A teams in the postseason. Clemson allowed just one touchdown in its last 45 defensive possessions that season.

Koenning came to Clemson prior to the 2005 season with a strong résumé. He led Troy's defense to a top-10 national finish in scoring defense, rushing defense, yards per play, and pass efficiency defense in 2004.

Troy's defense led the nation in interceptions (25), tied for second in turnovers forced (32), was ninth in fewest yards per play allowed, and 16th in total defense (311.0). Only Southern Cal had more takeaways than Troy.

He spent two seasons at Troy as the defensive coordinator under Head Coach Larry Blakeney. Prior to that, he was the head coach at Wyoming from 2000-02. He coached 10 Cowboy players who earned first-team all-conference honors in his five seasons in Laramie, including three years as head coach and two years as defensive coordinator.

Koenning served as a full-time assistant coach working with the defensive backs at Memphis from 1991-96. In his first year, he helped the Tigers to a 24-10 upset at No. 14 Southern California. His second season there saw the defense finish third in the nation in total defense and 15th in scoring defense.

The Tigers enjoyed another successful year on defense in 1993, as Koenning's unit was 16th in the nation in total defense. In 1994, the Tigers were third in the nation in total defense and eighth in scoring defense. His final year at Memphis was highlighted by a 21-17 upset of No. 6 Tennessee.

Koenning spent 10 years in all at Memphis. From 1986-90, he worked as a graduate assistant and strength training coach with the football program.

A three-year starter and team captain at Kansas State, Koenning was the recipient of the Paul Coffman Award, presented to the Wildcat who displays the most outstanding leadership. Koenning was third on the team with 93 total tackles as a senior.

Koenning, a native of Owasso, Okla., pursued a playing career with the Denver Broncos, Oklahoma Outlaws (USFL), and Green Bay Packers between 1983-86 before starting work on his master's degree at Memphis in 1986. He later received his master's degree in athletic administration from Memphis in 1989. Koenning and his wife Tracey have four children, Kimberly, Brady, Camden, and Jackson.


----------



## dwills (Dec 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm thinking more of an "uh-oh" wow at this point. Don't know much at all about him other than he left Clemson last year to go back to his alma mater. But I heard he left Clemson b/c he was overlooked for the HC position when Dabo was promoted, not that he wasn't intense like dwillis said. But that very well could be the case. I honestly have no idea.
> 
> Of all the names that have been thrown in the hat and kicked around, 95% of which I think had the potential to be great hires, this guy is the newest name being thrown around? Our defense needs to be revamped so we are looking at a guy from a team that lost to Louisiana-Lafayette and this year?
> 
> He could be the man hired and he could make me eat crow in the next year or two....but I doubt it. I just dont think CMR can make that hire.



I agree with you 100%. This decision is going to play a huge factor in the future of CMR as relates to his tenure here. There are far too many alumni paying lots of money for him to make the best decision, no matter the cost. To save his own skin, he has to go get a proven guy. If that means we have to pay that guy $500,000 or more, then so be it. Damon Evans said he would spend what he thought fit for this position, so I don't see us taking the risk of hiring a new "up-and-comer" so to speak with lots of potential. I think we'll end up going with someone proven, who is also a great recruiter.


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 13, 2009)

bullgator said:


> OK, here's a thought.....if Strong does leave UF, then the Gators will also be in the market for a DC, unless they promote from within. Do you think that will have any bearing on the UGA situation such as getting a DC inked before the UF job comes open?.



This is big in that with UF in the DC market some money is gonna have to be spent to get the best.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

dwills said:


> I agree with you 100%. This decision is going to play a huge factor in the future of CMR as relates to his tenure here. There are far too many alumni paying lots of money for him to make the best decision, no matter the cost. To save his own skin, he has to go get a proven guy. If that means we have to pay that guy $500,000 or more, then so be it. Damon Evans said he would spend what he thought fit for this position, so I don't see us taking the risk of hiring a new "up-and-comer" so to speak with lots of potential. I think we'll end up going with someone proven, who is also a great recruiter.



I hope you're right. I just don't know much about him, and he could be a great defensive mind....I just think CMR has to make a bigger hire than that. Hopefully we will know something soon


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Tailstalker said:


> This is big in that with UF in the DC market some money is gonna have to be spent to get the best.....



I thought Ty Nix was coming to UF?


----------



## dwills (Dec 13, 2009)

Tailstalker said:


> This is big in that with UF in the DC market some money is gonna have to be spent to get the best.....



I have heard that either Ty Nix is going to come, or they will hire from within... I don't think UGA and UF are even pursuing the same guys. And FSU already picked up Mark Stoops, a guy that was also in the rumor mill for the UGA job...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

i see where bud foster's name has been coming up recently.  i don't think we get him, but i'd love to have him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 14, 2009)

Well...the world contimues to turn, as do the rumors of WHO will be the next DC in Athens.
The next guy better produce prett fast too.  IMHO


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 14, 2009)

As it stands today where does Garner fit into all this? Is he gone after the bowl game or after signing day?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> As it stands today where does Garner fit into all this? Is he gone after the bowl game or after signing day?



good question.  all he has said is that he is focussed on the bowl game.  he could very easily be gone, but has been out recruiting for uga all the while.  he has been telling the recruits that cmr is doing what is best for the program and that they should feel confident with his decision.  if garner gets a shot somewhere, it wouldn't surprise me if he left.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 14, 2009)

The only reason a university hires Garner though is for his recruiting.  I don't see anyone giving him a DC job. JMO


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> The only reason a university hires Garner though is for his recruiting.



very true.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 14, 2009)

*Garner and UGA*



rex upshaw said:


> all he has said is that he is focused on the bowl game.  he could very easily be gone, but has been out recruiting for uga all the while.  he has been telling the recruits that cmr is doing what is best for the program and that they should feel confident with his decision.



Everything that you said is correct. 

Garner has passed up several jobs and positions because he is looking for the *RIGHT* job. 

Please note the special emphasis in that statement. Garner has seen green pastures but they weren't the right fit for each other. 

Notice he doesn't interview for a lot of the recent coaching openings over the past year. There is a reason for that, he didn't want them. 

Let's clear the air on the Tennessee interview. He went there to see who the new kid in town was and would they work well with each other. In the end, he was scouting the opposition.

The Auburn position was something he really wanted but he was passed up. The HC position was his (because of certain boosters) and he didn't like the crew that was being assembled in the position coaches. 

Both with TN and AU, the risks were not worth the rewards for him and his family. Why leave something firm and known for uncertainty? That is why he came back to UGA. 

Is he interested in the UGA DC position? Yes. 
Will he take it if offered? Maybe.

He has too good a relationship with Mark Richt to jeopardize MR with another internal hire, that may not work out. 

It is important to note that the defensive position coaches work together with the DC when preparing for the opposition. So, much of the short comings of UGA's defense can partly be attributed to Garner as they can to the rest of the former defensive coaching. The final say is the DC and co-DC. 

Will Garner bolt? It depends on the hire at DC, but more importantly it depends on what is best for his family in the long run. He is 100% UGA right now, and that is good for Georgia.   

I will say that when I saw Mark Richt on Friday, his disposition was that of a man in control and it looks like everything is going to be okay. 

I do think that mob within the UGA nation is tiring to him, but he knows that wins come with their share of losses. After all, we did hire him to coach UGA back into the National picture in college football. His resume is testament that he is holding his end of the bargain. 

We are a young team that has taken its fair share of lumps but we (UGA) need to be  ready for 2010 and 2011. Those look to be like a pair of good years for the Georgia Bulldogs. 

We have a lot of questions, as do other teams, that will be answered after the bowls and the beginning of spring practices.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

Pollack is certain that Kirby was at the Butts Mehre Friday, via his Twitter updates. Kirby was with Bobo at the Dome for the State Championship games this weekend, and supposedly went with him to Athens on a "friendly" visit


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

A quote from Koenning...

Rivals.com’s Anthony Dasher had the most revealing update on the UGA D-coordinator search I’ve seen yet. He talked to Kansas State’s Vic Koenning and Koenning did nothing to discourage the notion he might be interested in joining the Bulldogs. Check out his quote:

“Georgia’s a great place and Coach Richt is a fantastic coach, but I don’t think I’m at liberty to say right now. I’ll just say it would be a great honor to be considered for that, but that’s all I can. . . . It’s not my place to say or not say. I learned a long time ago not to say a lot about this type of thing because it can be construed the wrong way.”


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 14, 2009)

FWIW, they are reporting on the Dawgvent that Koenning interviewed for the Illinois DC job today.


----------



## dwills (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope we don't sign Koenning, but like I said earlier, it sounds aweful suspicious the way he is talking. I think the foster situation is just his attempt at getting a pay raise, as if $402,000 isn't enough for a coordinator.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

dwills said:


> I hope we don't sign Koenning, but like I said earlier, it sounds aweful suspicious the way he is talking. I think the foster situation is just his attempt at getting a pay raise, as if $402,000 isn't enough for a coordinator.



Thats what he did 2 years ago with Spurrier at SC. Talked to him, declined it, got a $75,000 raise....


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 14, 2009)

*Media Attention*

David Pollack needs to be a little more careful with his Tweeter account. The kid is a great athlete but his attention to research as a reporter/ journalist leaves a lot to be desired. 

He is causing his DC to be a little uncomfortable. 

Vic is doing the right thing to by keeping his mouth shut, but he needs to try to keep it shut more often.

Bud Foster and Smart are trying to stay low for a reason. They don't need the distraction with their teams right now. They need to finish the drill at their respected places of employment. 

We talk on forums to talk. Our thoughts and information is sometimes solid information and some is rumor. Some of our journalists out there should keep their thoughts and certain information on forums like this and not posted on news sites and Tweeter accounts.  

Blitzkrieg attacks only works well when the enemy doesn't know what is happening. 

Mark Richt and Co. are trying to be forced to show their hand before they are ready. Mark Richt is a cool customer but his potential DC and staff may not have the same cool to keep from showing their hand. Right now, heat is being applied to certain candidates- let's hope they stay cool, don't sweat, and spring into action when Richt lays down his hand.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Pollack is certain that Kirby was at the Butts Mehre Friday, via his Twitter updates. Kirby was with Bobo at the Dome for the State Championship games this weekend, and supposedly went with him to Athens on a "friendly" visit


Smart was also at the Newnan-Northside game,...if Garner goes,...your chances of landing Smart improve.


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2009)

You can take Bud Foster off the list too..

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...eorgia-foster-gets-new-deal-at-virginia-tech/

After call from Georgia, Foster gets new deal at Virginia Tech
7:14 pm December 14, 2009, by Tim Tucker

Virginia Tech’s Bud Foster will not be Georgia’s new defensive coordinator.

After being contacted by UGA about the job, Foster tonight agreed to a new contract that will keep him at Virginia Tech.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> You can take Bud Foster off the list too..
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...eorgia-foster-gets-new-deal-at-virginia-tech/



yep, he would have been a great one to have.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yep, he would have been a great one to have.



Yep, have to say I saw that one coming. Same thing he did two years ago. Smart guy.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 14, 2009)

*Smart move*

I am seeing the logic to what Richt is doing. He went after a known loyalist to show the Bulldawg Nation that he is pursuing serious DCs. 

I should have seen this but I bought into it too. We all got distracted and sucker punched.

Perhaps, Mark Richt is trying to get us tempered down and prepared for who he decides is best for UGA. 

Bud Foster is not going anywhere except to becoming the heir to VT when Frank Beamer retires. It won't be Coach in waiting like Texas, Kentucky, or Florida State. Frank Beamer will say "thanks for the memories. Foster has the keys to the car."

UGA is in good hands with Mark Richt. 
Be prepared for a few more red herrings.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-b...s-not-for-uga-but-its-still-a-promising-sign/


This Bud’s not for UGA, but it’s still a promising sign
10:01 pm December 14, 2009, by Mark Bradley



There was a reason I didn’t include Bud Foster on my silly little list of defensive-coordinating candidates a while back: I didn’t think he’d leave Virginia Tech for Georgia. And I, for one of the few times in my silly little life, have been proved right.

I figure Bud Foster’s next job is head coach of the Hokies. Frank Beamer is 63 and can’t go on forever. (Then again, weren’t we saying as much about Joe Paterno back in the 1860’s?) I figure a man as accomplished as Foster didn’t need the glitz of the SEC to prove himself. And apparently Foster sees it the same way, seeing as how he just re-upped to stay at VPI. (We oldsters recall when the school in Blacksburg was known as the Virginia Polytechnic Institute.)

But say this for Mark Richt: If you’re going to hire a new DC, Bud Foster’s a mighty good place to start. You never know: He might say yes and your problems are solved. And even if he says no, you’ve sent up a flare that you’re serious about upgrading. It also says you’re willing to step outside your circle of influence — the Bowden/FSU circle — and hire somebody not because you knew him when but because he’s good at what he does.

Georgia isn’t without clout in this search. It can pay big money. (Maybe not Monte Kiffin money — meaning $1.5 million to work for his mouthy son — but big nonetheless.) There’s no reason a program with such resources trying to make do with a substandard coordinator, which is why Willie Martinez is out of a job. There are better coaches out there.

Bud Foster would have been a Big Get, but there are Good Gets still to be had. Kirby Smart would be one, but I don’t think he’ll leave Alabama. Ellis Johnson would be one, but I’m not sure he’ll leave South Carolina. (And Tyrone Nix, who’s a hot name, just spurned Florida to stay at Ole Miss.) But as long as Richt keeps talking to the right guys, he’ll find someone who’ll say yes soon enough.

Were I a Georgia fan, I’d be disappointed the pursuit of Foster didn’t bear fruit. But I’d be more encouraged that Richt saw fit to pursue Foster in the first place.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-b...s-not-for-uga-but-its-still-a-promising-sign/
> 
> 
> This Bud’s not for UGA, but it’s still a promising sign
> ...


Its good see hes all about buisness. I just wish it would hurry up and be over!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 15, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> You can take Bud Foster off the list too..
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...eorgia-foster-gets-new-deal-at-virginia-tech/
> 
> ...



Foster would have been the home run out of the stadium.  I would have LOVED for UGA to grab him from vt.  #1 he would give the Gators fits and #2 Foster is the only reason VT is even close to relevent in cfb.  They haven't had an offense to speak of in a decade.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 15, 2009)

CMR ain't gonna move too fast on this IMO, but I think he seems to be moving in the right direction. When you are driving up a snow covered hill, sometimes it is best to just put it in four low and just let her eat.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

I just think it's in the best interest of the program and the commits to get this thing wrapped up. Soon.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just think it's in the best interest of the program and the commits to get this thing wrapped up. Soon.


 Smoke, I don't think that UGA will lose anyone that they will miss...If you sign the right Man, you'll be fine.
Remember Saban didn't "sign on" till Late January-Feburary...and we picked up some great late commits.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Smoke, I don't think that UGA will lose anyone that they will miss...If you sign the right Man, you'll be fine.
> Remember Saban didn't "sign on" till Late January-Feburary...and we picked up some great late commits.



Very true. I just think this is a chance to for CMR to put his foot down and say "This is the new man, he is bringing a new identity to this defense, and we are moving forward beginning right now."

The other thing bothering me is the JRs that are contemplating going pro. Although some we might not miss, most of them have expressed that the new DC hire will influence their decisions. I just don't like having a distraction like this leading up to the bowl game. Even if it's not a great bowl game, I still think it is important to get a W, finish the season with 8 wins and begin concentrating on next year


----------



## dwills (Dec 15, 2009)

Speaking of Jrs going pro, I talked with one of my buddies who is friends with rennie and he said that rennie is 100% going pro next year. It will be a tough loss, but he begins training with a program preparing him for the combine in the spring.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

dwills said:


> Speaking of Jrs going pro, I talked with one of my buddies who is friends with rennie and he said that rennie is 100% going pro next year. It will be a tough loss, but he begins training with a program preparing him for the combine in the spring.



i wish him the best.  the kid is a stud and was the core of the defense.  he's got a child and is looking out for his family.  i hope he does well in the nfl, dgd.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i wish him the best.  the kid is a stud and was the core of the defense.  he's got a child and is looking out for his family.  i hope he does well in the nfl, dgd.



Agreed 100%. Hate to lose him and would love to see him come back under whoever our new DC is to see him lead the team again, but I respect his decision if he does in fact go pro.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 16, 2009)

The "kwan" can talk pretty loud, so I ouwld probably go if I was in his shoes.
BUT...if he stays for his senior year, and we get a real DC who turns the D into a wrecking crew, Rennie's stock could/should shoot through the roof and garner him a much bigger signing bonus.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> The "kwan" can talk pretty loud, so I ouwld probably go if I was in his shoes.
> BUT...if he stays for his senior year, and we get a real DC who turns the D into a wrecking crew, Rennie's stock could/should shoot through the roof and garner him a much bigger signing bonus.



i just don't know what else rennie can prove.  he is already considered one of the top lb's in the sec and like he said, he isn't going to get any taller.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 16, 2009)

*What about?*

John Tenuta...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

feathersnantlers said:


> John Tenuta...



nooooooo.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 16, 2009)

*About Rennie and Reshad*



dwills said:


> Speaking of Jrs going pro, I talked with one of my buddies who is friends with rennie and he said that rennie is 100% going pro next year. It will be a tough loss, but he begins training with a program preparing him for the combine in the spring.



Rennie and Reshad are both leaning more pro than coming back. They know that next year is going to be a special year for UGA. 

From my interactions with them, neither of them are 100% committed to going pro. 
Leaning? Yes. 
Committed? No. 

They want to do what is best for the team and their families, and Rennie doesn't want to get hurt. When UGA's DC comes in, Rennie and Reshad agreed and said that they will sit down and listen to him (DC) out objectively and consider the costs and benefits from there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Everything that you said is correct.
> 
> Garner has passed up several jobs and positions because he is looking for the *RIGHT* job.
> 
> ...



Best post on this subject yet.  I would have loved for us to have gotten Foster but I think we all knew it was a long shot.  

I think we should be prepared for a hire that is somewhat anticlimactic after all the Smart/Foster/Johnson/Nix/Bumpas speculation.  We may indeed sign a big name but it might be a guy that we don't know much about.  That could turn out to be a good thing.  However, I prefer a more well known and proven commodity.

I agree on Pollak.  He was a DGD but somebody needs to take his computer away from him.  He's shown some pretty bad judgement.

As for JRs turning pro the only ones with any potential for to make substantial money are Rennie and Rashad and Rennie is suspect because of his height.

True he won't get any taller but what are the odds of him having a lasting NFL carreer in which he gets filthy rich?  Not good.  He could do worse than staying in school but whatever he does I hope it turns out great.

I really wish this drama would just end.  I don't see how it being prolonged helps us.


----------



## Horns (Dec 16, 2009)

I read that Rennie was leaning due to the fact that he can not support his daughter currently while in college. He feels like it is his place to do so.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark Richt will be more active in offensive play calling next year and Kirby Smart will be our Def. Cord. looking forward to 2010 already..


----------



## Buck (Dec 18, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> Mark Richt will be more active in offensive play calling next year and Kirby Smart will be our Def. Cord. looking forward to 2010 already..



Best news I've heard in while...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 18, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> Mark Richt will be more active in offensive play calling next year and Kirby Smart will be our Def. Cord. looking forward to 2010 already..



we don't need cmr to be more active in the offensive play calling, nor do i think he wants to.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 20, 2009)

*January 8th 2010*

Mark Richt has decided to announce the new DC and the position coaches on or shortly thereafter January 8, 2010. 

So, we won't know anything solid until then. 

Cheers


----------

